# Question about my rare pokemon cards?



## Nic (Dec 22, 2009)

Shining Magicarp - 66/64
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Zapdos Promo #23
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/pokeorder_2081_71507619[/img[</div>
Ho-Ho Neo Revelation #18
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Ancient Mew
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[http://archives.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/5/51/Ancientmew.jpg[/img]</div>
Surfing Pikachu Promo #28
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Celebi Neo Revelation 16/64
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Lugia Neo Revelation 20/64
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Dragonite Pokemon First Movie
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Pokemon Happy Birthday Pikachu Promo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Entei Promo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Electabuzz Pokemon First Movie
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Pokemon Mewtwo First Movie
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Suicune Neo Relvation
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Moltres Promo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Pichu Promo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Pikachu First Movie
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Articuno Promo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Flying Pikachu Promo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Entei Neo Relvation
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
raikou Neo Relvation
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Thanks guys. My cards are sealed in a case and in mint condition.


----------



## Nic (Dec 22, 2009)

I need help badly, I'm trying to sell these cards.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2009)

I'M JEALOUS. Can I buy them? And, $50 would be enough for all of them. After all, they ARE just cards.


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2009)

Here ya gooo.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Prices</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Shining Magicarp - $2.50
Zapdos Promo - $5
Ho-Oh Neo - $3
Ancient Mew - $10
Surfing Pikachu - $5
Celebi Neo - $6
Lugia Neo -$7
Dragonite Movie - $3
Happy B-Day Pikachu - $18
Entei Promo - $13
Electabuzz Movie - $4
Mewtwo Movie - $6
Suicune Neo - $6
Moltres Promo - $5
Pichu Promo - $10
Pikachu Movie - $5
Articuno Promo - $5
Flying Pikachu - $10
Entei Neo - $6
Raikou Neo - $6</div>
Those weren't estimates. Actual prices.


----------



## Nic (Dec 23, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Here ya gooo.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Prices</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Shining Magicarp - $2.50
> Zapdos Promo - $5
> ...


2.50 for shiny magicarp card? I don't believe.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an image on a piece of paper.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Here ya gooo.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Prices</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Shining Magicarp - $2.50
> Zapdos Promo - $5
> ...


= $135.50

Blimey, over 100 dollars for some pieces of card with ink on them.


----------



## iFear (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gets out a piece of paper*


Hmm, now what should I call my series?


----------



## djman900 (Dec 23, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nook *censored.9.10*, Hes not going to sell you the cards to you. Stop trying to make him think they're useless to try to get him to sell them to you for cheap.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Shining Magicarp - 66/64
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


I still collect these bits of card : P
Shiny Magikarp - I'd never heard of this, it's apparently rare,


----------

